# Kismet, no capture sources?



## raadu (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello,
I have built and installed kismet from ports, but when I'm trying to start it there's the message:

"FATAL: Support for capture source type 'madwifing_b' was not built.  Check the output from 'configure' for more information about why it might not have been compiled in."

The only suspicious thing I found in 'configure' logfile was:

checking for linux/netlink.h... no
configure: WARNING: *** Missing Linux netlink headers.  wlanng_legacy source will not be built. ***

and

checking for linux/wireless.h... no
configure: WARNING: *** Missing Linux Wireless kernel extentions.  The majority of packet sources on Linux require this support and will not work without it.  Make sure your kernel header packages are installed.  If all else fails, try the --with-linuxheaders directive. ***


May those wireless.h and netlink.h files be the problem? If so, where do I get them from? My system is FreeBSD 6.3-RC2

Thank you in advance for any help. Best wishes, RS.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2009)

raadu said:
			
		

> I have built and installed kismet from ports, but when I'm trying to start it there's the message:
> 
> "FATAL: Support for capture source type 'madwifing_b' was not built.  Check the output from 'configure' for more information about why it might not have been compiled in."


Read and edit kismet.conf. IIRC you need to use the bsd radiotap setting.


----------



## raadu (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, radiotap was the answer. Thank you a lot


----------

